# How many drops of 4KH and PH liquid



## Aeropars (6 Mar 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm interested to know how much of each solution you put in your drop checkers as you woudl get different results dependant on how much you add in.

For example, say you add 2ml of 4kh solution and 6 drops of ph reagent, this would give a darker and more fuller colour than say adding only 2 drops of 4kh solution.

I've been experimenting over the last few days with different amounts and have found that people adding  a lot of PH reagent may struggle to hit the right colour whereas people only adding a little reagent may get a pale colour giving the impression your hitting a higher CO2 level than what you actually are.

I've been adding 4 drops to 2ml 4kh solution

Lee


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Mar 2009)

I tend to put 2 drops of ph reagent in first and then fill until the bulb is half full with 4dKH.

The colouration differences could be looked at 2 ways

1 - Adding more gives exactly the same colour just darker
2 - Adding more dilutes the 4dKH more making it less accurate

Either way I tend to use 2 drops.  I can see the lighter shade quite well and don't like it to be any darker   I also prefer not to dilute the 4dKH too much.

AC


----------



## BINKSY1973 (6 Mar 2009)

On the bottle of 4dKH Solution i got from Aqua Essentials it says  add 3-5mls of KH solution to drop checker, then ad 3 drops of Bromothymol Blue solution.

So thats how i do it.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## John Starkey (6 Mar 2009)

Hi,
i use 4/5 ml of 4kh fluid then add 3 drops of ph fluid (low range)
regards John.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Mar 2009)

I use more drops so I get a darker colour.  It makes it easier for me to see the colour change.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Mar 2009)

I don't measure the 4dKH I put the 2 drops in and then 4dKH until halfway up the 'bulb'

AC


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (19 Mar 2009)

There is some much variation in peoples conseption of how much fluid / drops to add - is there common ground for the amount of fluids to mix, i am trailing to checkers:

1 x Red sea which states 1ml of tank water to two drops of there solution.

1 x Das 4 drops of Nutrafin ph to 2ml 4kh solution

Results two different colours - so which is right.

Paul


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

I was always told (I think it's on the AE site) that 3 drops of PH low range (bromo blue) and 1.5ml of 4dKh is what should be used.  I find that tends to get my drop checker a smidge over half full


----------



## JamesC (19 Mar 2009)

As Andy metioned earlier it is best to use more KH solution and as few pH drops as you can to preserve accuracy. For every drop of pH solution you add you are diluting the KH solution making the results less accurate and making you think that you actually have more CO2 in your tank than is being indicated.

The best I've found is to half fill or just over half fill the drop checker with KH solution and add 2 drops pH indicator. Adding more KH solution just slows reaction time too much. Each drop checker has a different volume so adding a set volume of solution isn't the best way to do it.

James


----------

